# Collegiate Mentor Dressage Saddle



## LifeofRiley (6 May 2009)

Anyone have any feedback on the Collegiate Mentor Dressage saddle?


----------



## Scunny (6 May 2009)

I'd like to hear people's opinions too as I'm thinking of buying one for my daughter and our high withered, big shouldered TB mare, she's a medium fit but very deep in the girth and her current saddle a thorowgood selecta looks so short in the flaps for her!


----------



## alsxx (6 May 2009)

I think those are the cheap leather saddles you can get off of equestrian clearance...but sorry no nothing about them!


----------



## Scunny (6 May 2009)

That's where I was looking at them too. I googled some good things about them but nothing about their fit/shape.


----------



## alsxx (6 May 2009)

I wonder what could be wrong with them though.


----------



## Scunny (6 May 2009)

I wondered the same so did a search on here a few weeks back (been waiting for some cash that was owed me to turn up...) and there were a few posts from last year about them saying that they had a few small scuffs etc but nothing bad, the way my daughter looks after her stuff I can live with that lol!


----------



## Scunny (6 May 2009)

Well talk of the devil, 15 minutes ago I got an email to say that my money has now landed in my paypal account 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 so called Equestrian Clearance to ask about the saddles.

They said that the only reason that they are so discounted is that they are old stock and have been moved round several warehouses and may have an odd mark on them but that I may be lucky and get one with none. They also said that it can be returned if it doesn't fit so I took the plunge and ordered one, they said it should be here mid next week.

Fingers crossed that it fits!


----------



## corriehorse (6 May 2009)

If its of any help i have the Convertiable G.P saddle which ive been impressed with.
It fits my rather awkward, high withered, large shouldered cob brilliantly. Doesn't slip or move and ive found it very comfortable, (im very fussy about what i ride in and would happily have another!)
Good value for money in my opinion.


----------



## jumptoit (6 May 2009)

I have several collegiate bridles as they are fab quality if that's any help.


----------



## LifeofRiley (7 May 2009)

Scunny I'd be interested to hear your views once you get the saddle!


----------



## WishfulThinker (7 May 2009)

I got both the GP and the dressage. 

deep The dressage saddle was comfy and felt quite b, and my lad went VERY well in it - I unfortunately had to sell it due to finances (.  Also, when you take the substantial knee rolls out it functioned a tad like a WH saddle - and i managed to jump in it. 

It had NO marks on it.  The GP only had one slight mark on the cantle which was a pressure mark and it came out with 
some oil and cleaning and riding. 

For the price I paid I was very happy with the saddles.  They were also quite light - lighter than some that I have had.  I did have it checked by a saddler and she said it was a good saddle.  

This is the dressage one on - I think its quite a nice shade of brown.: The rub marks are from my stirrup leathers - I stupidly had cheap ones and they rubbed!  So make sure you use decent ones - and not synthetic ones as they rubbed my GP.


----------



## Scunny (7 May 2009)

Thank you all for posting, I spilled my bacardi &amp; coke in my keyboard last night and the thing went haywire so had to buy a new one this afternoon 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I will post on here when I get the saddle to let you all know what it is like.

WishfulThinker, thanks for your post, your boy is lovely 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I hope we get one in as good condition. What fit did you buy for him and are the sizes accurate? I've ordered a 17.5" medium for Karina (TB) and am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## DalesBeauty (7 May 2009)

I brought the wide 17 inch dressage saddle from Equestrian Clerence and it is in excellent condition and a really lovely saddle, unfortunately it does not fit my horse so I'm selling it on ebay at the moment.


----------



## WishfulThinker (7 May 2009)

I got a 17.5" Wide and it was wide - with good clearance of the spine as well, not narrow.  The GP gullet is a tad narrower - but not much. 
Also, in that pic the knee rolls are out


----------



## Scunny (17 May 2009)

Well just wanted to add that our saddle (17.5" medium black dressage) came in the week and the only marks on it were a few light scuffs under the flaps.

It's a beautiful saddle and fits our 16.1 very high withered deep bodied thoroughbred mare perfectly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 The seat is nice and deep and my daughter says that it puts you in position (she has a problem with hollowing her back but says that this saddle supports her position so much that she doesn't).

The only slight criticism is that the leather was quite hardish not as nice as her saddle company one she has for our welshie, but I have treated it with some Jeffries leather care and will be doing it again as soon as I can get some more Hamamol. After just one treatment it is already much softer.

All in all I am very, very pleased with it and at under £290 including postage you can't really go wrong


----------



## addyjason (19 July 2010)

No idea about this, but mine choice is arabian saddle and it is a perfect saddle.


----------



## TeamTBMare (20 July 2010)

well i went and got one of equestrian clearance (17" blk medium) and its lovely, the flaps are a litlle stiff but i treated them with the NAF leather balsam and it softened them up a treat, the leather on the seat and knee rolls is really soft, the saddle has a really nice deep seat and is cut back enough for my HW TB. such good value for money & it arrived in 2days!!!!! its quite light as well compared to some leather saddles.


----------



## TeamTBMare (20 July 2010)

Scunny said:



			I'd like to hear people's opinions too as I'm thinking of buying one for my daughter and our high withered, big shouldered TB mare, she's a medium fit but very deep in the girth and her current saddle a thorowgood selecta looks so short in the flaps for her!
		
Click to expand...

i bought the medium one for my TB mare and she is high withered, big shouldered & is deep in the girth also and it fits her perfectly.


----------

